# Drybag Steak Contest - 5 Drybag Steak Starter Kits to be Given Away!



## TulsaJeff (Dec 1, 2010)

I am pleased to announce our newest sponsored contest with Drybag Steak which will run through the month of December.

For those of you not familiar with aging beef, Drybag Steak has created a way to allow you to dry age your own steaks and other beef at home in your refrigerator to bring out that special flavor that beef is supposed to have.  I think that's just plain nifty!

Drybag Steak enables steak lovers worldwide to create the ultimate dry aged steak any where.  All you need is subprimal or roast cut of whole muscle meat like a ribeye, strip loin or sirloin and a refrigerator with excellent air circulation.  Because this material releases moisture and enables the safe exchange of oxygen, you can dry age safely with excellent consistency of flavor.  

For those who can remember,  dry aged beef used to be the norm.  Traditional 'dry world' aging of beef allowed carcasses to hang in a meat locker for a few weeks after slaughter to become more tender and flavorful. During dry-aging, moisture evaporates from the muscle creating a mature beef flavor. The meat's natural enzymes break down the fibrous, connective tissue in the muscle thereby tenderizing it. While traditional 'dry world' aging practices have a positive impact on flavor and tenderness, today they require specialized facilities to maintain modern requirements for food safety and consistent quality.

The 'wet world' came with the popularization of plastics in the 1950's.  With advances in plastics and vacuum packaging, processing and storage became easier and most cost-effective. In today's modern processing plants, the carcass is broken down and vacuum-sealed in moisture impermeable bags. Beef can be "wet aged" in a vacuum-sealed bag in its own juices for improved tenderness, but it will be missing the characteristic dry aged depth of flavor and rich texture.

With the advent of nanotechnology and inventions like Gortex and Tyvek, we have seen how we can protect an environment, but also allow it to breath.  Drybag Steak technology allows beef to age in a clean environment and still achieve the same buttery succulent taste and tender texture as traditional open-air dry aging.

*How to Enter the Contest:*

To enter this contest, simply post your own personal steak recipes and/or best methods for preparing steak. Five winners will be chosen at random from the entries and each will receive a Drybag steak starter kit.







*Notes:*

Multiple entries are fine and may increase your chance of winning
No copy/pasted recipes from other sources. It is ok if your method is similar to another one.
Pictures are ok but not required
I am looking forward to seeing what you come up with so go ahead and start posting!!


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 1, 2010)

Marinated Grilled Flank Steak

2 Pounds Flank Steak or Round Steak

1/4 Cup Yoshidas Sauce

1/4 Cup French or Western Dressing

1/4 Cup Water

2 Tbsp Worcestershire Sauce

1 Clove Fresh Garlic

1 Tbsp CBP

1 tsp Salt

Mix liquid ingredients and dry ingredients in a glass bowl thoroughly.

Place steak(s) in a gallon Ziploc bag and add marinade and in the fridge overnight.  Turn 2-3 times.

Before grilling, remove steaks fro the bag, but save the marinade.

Place marinade in sauce pan heat on stove top to reduce mixture to thicken.

Light grill and let warm up on high.

Sear steaks on both sides for approximately 2 minutes on High Heat.

Take reduced mixture from stove top.  Coat both sides of the steaks with a brush or just dunk steaks into pan.

Turn down grill to low heat and return steaks to grill.

After a minute or so repeat applying the reduction to both sides of the steaks.

Finish steaks on grill to medium or your own preference.

This marinade is great for lesser cuts of steaks or even roasts.  You can add lime juice for a little extra kick.

Enjoy!

Todd


----------



## smokemaster (Dec 1, 2010)

Simple and delicious.

1. Gas or charcoal grill.

2. Oil grate.

3. Heat grill to 500F.

4. Sprinkle Sea Salt and Course ground pepper and drizzle some EVOO on both sides of a Ribeye steak.  I like to press the salt and pepper into the meat.

5. When the grill is at temp, grill steak for 2 minutes, turn over (use tongs) and grill for an additional 2 minutes.

6. Remove from grill and loosely wrap in foil and let it rest for 2 - 3 minutes.

Enjoy.


----------



## princess (Dec 1, 2010)

*Princess Sweet & Salty Steak Salad*

(all ingredients listed below are Per Serving, multiplies easy!!)

*For the Meat -*

5 oz sirloin, well-trimmed, pounded to 1/2" thick

1 TB brown sugar

1 TB molasses

1/4 cup soy sauce

1 tsp Good Grainy Brown Mustard

1/2 tsp kosher salt

Splash red wine

Stir up the sugar, molasses, soy, wine & mustard. Smear onto all sides of the steak, wrap in plastic wrap and pop it into the fridge.

*For the Greens - *

2 cups peppery greens (argula, frisee, red leaf)

1/4 cup thawed frozen shelled edamame

Toss together.

*For the Dressing -*

1 tsp brown sugar

1 tsp Good Grainy Brown Mustard

1/2 tsp kosher salt

2 TB Red wine vinegar

1 TB Olive oil

Heat grill to medium high, oil your grates and sear steak to your liking (4 min per side)

Slice on a grooved cutting board against the grain. Place steak artfully on greens. Drain juices from board into dressing, whisk briskly and pour over.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 1, 2010)

Thick ribeyes out of the fridge to warm up a bit.

Salt,pepper and garlic both sides.

Chimney full of lump into the BGE.

Crank it up to 700.

2 minutes each side. Close the vents for 3 minutes.

Rest them a few minutes.

 Simple,quick and Delicious.


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 2, 2010)

At my dad's store, we would have beef loin sales several times during the year; dad would bring in extra hindquarters to do so.  However, it was more in conjunction to making dried beef as the rounds were seamed out for such and we'd sell the loins on sale.  However, invariably we'd end up with a pile of hips; this is where the sirloins are cut off one end of the loin and T-bone and porterhouse off the other end; what was in between was the hip sirloin; where the flatbone rounds out and the T-bone elongates and becomes a very wasty steak: (also known as a pinbone steak)







Today they are commonly merchandised as a tailless porterhouse with the hipbone and tail cut off, but 'back then' it was not an acceptable practice.  The hip section was about 3 times thicker than the steak pictured above.   We'd end up with many of these and of course we ate what was left, not what was good to sell.  Dad would leave the hips in the cooler until the end of the sale (2 weeks).  They'd be all dark and dried out, almost black, sometimes with mold on them.  He'd bone them out into NY strips and tenderloin pieces, then slice on the slicer into 1/8th inch steaks, bring them upstairs and get out the cast iron frying pan.  This was no ordinary pan, he had this custom-made for him by a local welder.  It had angled sides, a handle on each end, and spanned both burners on the gas stove.  He'd get the pan hot, sprinkle it with salt, brown a little butter in it then lay down those little steaks (he'd cut the NY strips in half so they'd all be similar sized) and sizzle them on each side for a few seconds... once they were laid down it was time to flip then pulled off, batch after batch until they were all done, piled high on a huge platter - tender, aged, buttery, melt-in-your-mouth steaks that us kids (and them!) devoured!  But, it was the dry-aging that made the difference, albeit incidentally (but not unintentionally... dad absolutely knew what he was doing to those hips!).  I can fully attest to the results of dry aging!


----------



## smokermark (Dec 2, 2010)

(2) 16 oz. Dry-aged Ribeye Steaks

*Marinade

5 Tbs. Olive Oil

1/2 Fresh Lemon, juice

1/2 Clove Shallot, minced

1 tsp. Tamari

1 tsp. Natural Nakano Rice Vinegar

1/2 tsp. Penzey's Mignonette Pepper (Tellicherry Black Pepper, Muntak White Pepper, Canadian Coriander)

1/4 tsp. Garlic Powder

1/4 tsp. Roasted Onion Powder

1/4 tsp. Ground Celery Seed

1/4 tsp. Brown Mustard Seed

1/8 tsp. Ground Sumac Berry

-Kosher Salt

Combine seasonings in platter and mix (minus kosher salt) and allow to sit cooled overnight or approximately eight hours. Placing each cut of meat on platter individually coat all sides and then place both in plastic bag or wrapped in tin foil together with marinade refrigerated for 2-3 hours prior to cook. 30-40 minutes before cooking, remove steaks from refrigerator and bring to about room temperature.

Season to taste with kosher salt.

With indirect heat away from coals (or in the smoke chamber of barbecue cooker) smoke meat atop GrillGrate grates for 20-25 minutes at low temperature. Use equal amounts pecan and almond wood chunks. About three each medium-sized. Or, the smoke wood or your own preference. Add additional smaller chunks to coals.

Once a good smoke level is achieved, move aluminum grates directly above flame and grill flipping steaks at 2-3 minute intervals until desired doneness (or slightly less).

Loosely wrap each steak individually or together in foil allowing to rest for 10-12 minutes.

*Garnish with stuffed celery spears

4 oz. Cream Cheese

1/8 C. Kalamata Olives, diced

2 short stalks Celery

2 sprigs fresh Parsley

Gently fold together cream cheese, olives. Fill celery sleeves with cream cheese filling, sprinkle with sweet paprika. Top each with parsley.

Serve with your favorite side dish and/or salad.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 2, 2010)

*All Beef Tube Steak on a bun:*

*Ingredients:*

4 all beef Hot Dogs (*Must be BEEF !*)

Yellow Mustard

4 Hot Dog Rolls

Plenty of Beer

Build a small wood fire in your back yard, or your neighbors yard, when he's not home, if you don't like him.

Find a couple of Green sticks, with a "Y" on one end, heavy enough to not bend with two hot dogs on each one.

Whittle the "Y" ends of the sticks, to fit in the hot dogs, without gutting them.

Thread 2 Hot Dogs on each of the two sticks.

Hold the Hot Dogs over the fire, occasionally holding both sticks in one hand, while you're slurping on your cold beer.

This is the hard part---Don't spill any beer!

This is the point where the Hot Dogs magically change into Tube Steaks.

When the Tube Steaks are a bit browned & bubbling, remove from stick to plate.

Apply Mustard on both sides of each roll, and drop a Tube Steak into each roll.

Give two to your Dinner Partner (Hopefully your wife!), sit down, eat, drink, and be merry!

Bear


----------



## squirrel (Dec 2, 2010)

*Grilled Whole Beef Tenderloin*

Tie tenderloin every two inches to hold shape. Melt 1/4 cup apricot jam and 3 Tbsp. butter and brush over whole tenderloin. Roll in course peppercorns and sprinkle with sea salt. Sear over hot coals then move to indirect heat until internal temp. reaches 125F. Remove from grill and lightly tent with foil for 10 minutes. Slice and serve with your favorite side dish.


----------



## ecducit (Dec 2, 2010)

Pardon the double post.  Website went crazy on me.     wifor an hour or so.th s   ome


----------



## ecducit (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't know who's judging but there's allot of cooking left to do to try all this.  I'm taking notes to try whatever I see here because...I LUHUHUve a good steak!  For that matter, BEEF.  I've gotten to a point where - if I'm down to my last slices of smoked brisket from the freezer, I wig out like a cigarette smoker who just ran out while stuck in LA traffic.

I don't put allot of effort into recipes for steak - other than they should be grilled - PERIOD.  At most, I may marinade them a mix of of some Captain Morgans Rum and half as much Worcestershire sauce.  Otherwise, during the grilling, I may just salt & pepper to taste, maybe some lemon pepper.  If I remember, I'll sprinkle on some onion and garlic powder.

What I prefer is how I grill it.  Some nice, thick, marbly rib-eye, NY strip or Porterhouse (my favorite) steaks sit at ready while the coals in my Webber Performer ash over. I'll spread the coals only to underlay half the cooking area (equal parts direct and indirect heat). 

I'm a freak for beef and...mesquite.  So, I'll have a bag of chips (not chunks).  I'll spread several handfuls of DRY chips over those coals.  In seconds I have a blazing inferno of flamed up chips.  Throw the steaks on the grill directly in the flames.  Sear the steaks for a minute or so on each side but avoid burning the steaks or your eyebrows.

After searing, move the steaks to the indirect heat side of the grill.  Sprinkle both sides of the steaks with your spices of choice. Replenish the mesquite chips if necessary.  Let those chips get flaring up again, then slam the lid on.  The flames will quickly die down to a rolling smoke.

I like a steak medium rare to meduim, so I'll leave them in there from ten to fifteen minutes.  Before removing the steaks, I'll slap them back over direct heat for another minute or so to glaze the steaks a bit in their own juices,  The heat should've subsided and the chips should've burned out, so flare up would be minimal.

Once done grilling, transfer the steaks to a foiled pan, cover with more foil and allow to rest for ten to fifteen minutes.

Oh, I almost forgot!!!  I love bell pepper with steaks (I guess that's where peppered steak gets it name in Chinese dishes).  If I have have any, I'll throw a few slices into the grilling to give them a slight char.  During my meal, I'll cut a sliver of pepper to go with each bite of steak.


----------



## squirrel (Dec 3, 2010)

*Steak Burger*

Grind equal parts ribeye steak and chuck eye steak using a large/medium grind plate to equal 2 lbs. Melt 2 Tbsp. clarified butter, let cool slightly and poor over ground steaks and toss to combine. Place in freezer for 15 minutes. Toss thoroughly and grind again using smaller plate. Place in freezer again for 15 minutes. Remove from freezer, add 2 Tbsp. ice water, mix gently, form into 4 1/2 pound patties. Salt and pepper and place on a hot grill until desired tenderness.


----------



## squirrel (Dec 3, 2010)

*Dry Aged Filet Mignon*

A nice, thick cut dry aged filet mignon needs nothing more than a screaming hot bed of coals and a little salt and pepper. Grill marks optional.


----------



## herkysprings (Dec 3, 2010)

Great Steaks

1) Get steak from store

2) Heat up grill properly

3) Season steak with Salt and Pepper or montreal steak spice

4) Let sit out until at room temp(ish) - 10-20 min

5) Place meat on hot grill and sear 2-5 min depending on thickness

6) Dont flip until the meat comes off the grill clean

7) Flip meat to other side and sear, preferably on a part of the grill that is hot (not previously having items on it)

8) Take meat off grill when at correct doness (either by temp or various test methods)

9) Turn heat down a bit if you need a more well done steak

10) Take steak off grill, on to a plate, wrap in tinfoil and cover / put in microwave

11) Let steak rest for 5 min.

12) Cut steak on a diagonal for maximum ease of cutting / tenderness.

13) Put steak slice in mouth and chew.


----------



## rrpil (Dec 3, 2010)

Let it be known that I'm the moderator of the forum for DrybagSteak so I am disqualifying myself from the contest. Just the same being a very satisfied user of Drybags for over a year now I can attest to the wonderful results of dry aging sub-primals with their product. To date I have aged meats for 21, 28, 35 and 45 days. The longer the better.

I do want to share my steak cooking method as it allows the dry aged meat taste to shine for itself - not covered with heavy duty spices or marinades.

First I select a couple dry aged steaks such as these.

  

Next I dust the meat with Morton canning salt which is very fine. Then I place the individual steaks in a new food save plastic bag. Squeeze out the air and seal with a twisty. Then place the steaks in a large bowl and fill it with hot tap water. Most hot water heaters run around 115 to 120°. I keep track of the water temp for the next hour and change the water when it gets below 100°. Typically I'll change out the water 3 or 4 times during the hour.

  

Then on to a hot 650 to 700° fire on my ceramic cooker called a Big Green Egg for a mere 45 seconds turn 90° for another 45 seconds. Flip and do the 45 and 45 and I'm done! That produces mighty fine medium rare steaks and nice warm red centers - not the usual dark reddish/blue cool centers since the hour in the "hot tub" has brought the temperature of the meat up close to 100° internal before even going on the fire.

  

Help!!! why don't my pictures show up???


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 3, 2010)

Now my steak recipe is very easy and delicious to me and the wife at least. You start with good 1 1/4" or 1 1/2" Rib-eye steak bone in preferable.  I just leave let the steak acclimate on the counter for at least 15-20 minutes. then season it with salt, pepper, and some garlic powder. then heat to grill to the highest I can get it maybe 500* or so. then sear the steak for 5 minutes a side and then turn the heat down and finish. Then bring the steaks in to let them rest. after a couple of minutes rub the steak with some softened Gorgonzola cheese and let melt into the steak.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 4, 2010)

RRPIL said:


> Let it be known that I'm the moderator of the forum for DrybagSteak so I am disqualifying myself from the contest. Just the same being a very satisfied user of Drybags for over a year now I can attest to the wonderful results of dry aging sub-primals with their product. To date I have aged meats for 21, 28, 35 and 45 days. The longer the better.
> 
> I do want to share my steak cooking method as it allows the dry aged meat taste to shine for itself - not covered with heavy duty spices or marinades.
> 
> ...


Why not try just putting them right in through the forum, instead of going through photobucket. It works great!

Click on the thing to the right of the "right arrow" (in the reply box) that says "insert image" when you put your cursor on it.

I'd like to see your pics!

Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 4, 2010)

I get a couple of good ribeyes and let them sit out for about 20 minutes.

In the meatime the grill is heating up. 4 burners at 20K BTU with the lid now to get it nice and hot

I season them with Salt and Pepper and a little Garlic.

Put the steaks on the grill for about 2 minutes then move them over to another part of the grill where I have a bed of rosemary that I put on the grill just before I move the steaks. Close the lid and give them two more minutes.

Flip the steaks over and put them back to the first spot for 4 minutes.

Top with some garlic butter and serve.


----------



## rrpil (Dec 4, 2010)

RRPIL said:


> Let it be known that I'm the moderator of the forum for DrybagSteak so I am disqualifying myself from the contest. Just the same being a very satisfied user of Drybags for over a year now I can attest to the wonderful results of dry aging sub-primals with their product. To date I have aged meats for 21, 28, 35 and 45 days. The longer the better.
> 
> I do want to share my steak cooking method as it allows the dry aged meat taste to shine for itself - not covered with heavy duty spices or marinades.
> 
> ...


The missing pictures are:


----------



## squirrel (Dec 4, 2010)

*Squirrel's Country Fried Steak*

When trimming a whole beef tenderloin I usually have a few small pieces left. I don't want them to go to waste so I will either use them for kabobs, tips, or country fried steak. I take the piece and place it under a piece of plastic wrap and pound it out. Then, mix together flour, salt, pepper, cayenne pepper. Dredge in flour and fry in a cast iron skilled with about an inch of vegetable oil heated to 360F. Top with sawmill gravy and enjoy.


----------



## biteme7951 (Dec 4, 2010)

*SIMPLE MARINADE FOR A SIMPLE STEAK*

When I was growing up in a family of 8 kids, steak was a rare treat and to feed such an army mom would buy chuck steak to stay within her budget. My dad would salt & pepper  them and throw them on the grill... but while he was grilling them he would sprinkle them with beer. I can remember how we would mow thru them like a bunch of savages and remember the special flavor the beer gave them. I have incorporated the Beer into my steak marinades in honor of my dad because it always takes me back home.

2 chuck steaks  (you can use any cut you like but will be doing yourself a dis-service if you don't try the chuck steak once)

1/2 can of beer (take your pick they are all good!)

1/4 cup of soy sauce

1/4 cup of brown sugar

1 teaspoon each of garlic granules and onion powder

1/4 cup of oil

CBP to your liking

Cut the steaks into serving sized pieces. (do it now because it will be falling apart when it comes out of the marinade and will be hard to cut before it's cooked). place meat in a gallon ziplock bag. Mix all other ingredients in a bowl and pour over the steak pieces. Remove all air and seal, kneading the bag well to work the marinade into the meat. place the bag in the fridge overnight turning and kneading it a couple times whenever you are in the area.

Get the grill good and hot and sear the meat to your liking.  Rare to medium is best because if you go any farther the sugar will burn. you can heat the marinade into a reduction if you want to but the meat will be full of all the goodies already.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## squirrel (Dec 4, 2010)

*Steak and Cheddar Biscuit*

Salt and Pepper a whole beef tenderloin. Tie to maintain shape. Smoke to internal temp. of between 125F and 135F depending on your preferred doneness. Bake cheddar biscuits. I use this recipe:

http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/Recipes/story?id=2788706

The only thing I change is when making the butter topping I use fresh parsley and I reduced the amount of garlic powder from 1/2 to 1/4 (1/2 was just too much!)

Slice tenderloin in thin slices. Place on biscuit and top with your favorite Italian dressing.


----------



## plj (Dec 4, 2010)

Awesome sponsored contest Jeff - I would loooove to try dry aging in the fridge!

Best steak I ever ate:  Elk backstrap taken off the meat pole, butterflied, dusted with salt. "Warmed" about 8" over aspen coals, then dropped down to 2" to cook to medium. Eat in the dark with sourdough bread and water while looking at the autumn sky. Slept well that night.  :)


----------



## squirrel (Dec 5, 2010)

*Smoked Ribeye Sandwich*

For this sandwich (and about 30 more
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)  I smoked a 7 lb. bone-less ribeye to an internal temp of 130F. Only needed salt and pepper. Sliced it up after cooling and made this sammie on some homemade bread. Life is good.


----------



## smokermark (Dec 6, 2010)

RRPIL, that's an interesting method. I might even be inclined to do something similar with a standing rib roast sometime. Get the temp up like you do and then use a lower roasting temp and lengthen the cooking time out. I used to work at a steakhouse where we pulled dry-aged steaks and we'd  put them up on a stainless steel rack a ways up above some steam for a bit prior to grilling.

Can't beat the buttery, rich flavor of a dry-aged steak! We have a place here locally that sells a variety of cuts I get mine from now aged a minimum of twenty-one days. Several months ago I learned about Drybag and am curious to try them. Friend of mine has a large cooler where I could lay several bags on a couple of Himalayan salt blocks for several weeks at a time.


----------



## rrpil (Dec 6, 2010)

SmokerMark - I became a "convert" a couple years ago to this method that we call "hot tubbing" on the BGE board. While I have yet to do a full standing rib roast myself I'm convinced it would greatly enhance the cook! OTOH I often use the method for 2# chunks of prime rib from sub-primals I've dry aged using the DrybagSteak product. Now if I can just get the picture order in proper sequence. but if not then "flip them in your mind" LOL












SmokerMark said:


> RRPIL, that's an interesting method. I might even be inclined to do something similar with a standing rib roast sometime. Get the temp up like you do and then use a lower roasting temp and lengthen the cooking time out. I used to work at a steakhouse where we pulled dry-aged steaks and we'd  put them up on a stainless steel rack a ways up above some steam for a bit prior to grilling.
> 
> Can't beat the buttery, rich flavor of a dry-aged steak! We have a place here locally that sells a variety of cuts I get mine from now aged a minimum of twenty-one days. Several months ago I learned about Drybag and am curious to try them. Friend of mine has a large cooler where I could lay several bags on a couple of Himalayan salt blocks for several weeks at a time.


----------



## ennoli (Dec 7, 2010)

Flank Steak Marinade

-1 LB  flank steak

-3/4 cup olive oil

-1/2 cup  brown sugar

-1/2 cup dry red wine

-1/4 cup soy sauce

-1  teaspoons ground ginger

-3 whole green onions, coarsely chopped

-3 cloves garlic

-2 tablespoons vinegar

Place the olive oil, light brown sugar, red wine, soy sauce, onion powder, honey, green onions, garlic cloves, garlic vinegar, ground ginger, and garlic powder in a blender. Puree until smooth; pour mixture into a resealable plastic bag. Add the steak, coat with the marinade, squeeze out excess air, and seal the bag. Marinate in the refrigerator overnight.
Preheat an outdoor grill for medium-high heat, and lightly oil the grate.
Allow the flank steak to rest at room temperature for 20 minutes. Remove the steak from the marinade, and shake off excess. Pour the marinade into a small saucepan and bring to a boil over high heat. Reduce heat to medium-low, and simmer for 10 minutes; set aside.
Grill the steak on the preheated grill until it starts to firm, and is reddish-pink and juicy in the center, about 7 minutes per side, basting often with the sterilized marinade. An instant-read thermometer inserted into the center should read 130 degrees F (54 degrees C)


----------



## woodsman (Dec 7, 2010)

EASY AND DELICIOUS-we don't eat steak out because of this simple family recipe!

Almost any steak will do, but we like t-bone, n.y. strip, sirloin, or porterhouse

Here it is:
  -sprinkle adolfs tenderizer on one side of the steak.  With a fork, start poking the entire surface with holes, at least half way through
  -flip steak over and repeat
  -then sprinkle a liberal dose of Weber Chicago Steak Seasoning on each side
  -THAT'S IT!!  THROW THAT BAD BOY ON THE GRILL AND BE AMAZED AT THE FLAVOR.  SIMPLE, EASY AND DELICIOUS!!!!

NOTE:  It's best if you can let the steak sit in the frig for and hour or so after seasoning, but either way, the taste is unbelievable!!


----------



## heetbrink (Dec 7, 2010)

Coat steak with kosher salt both sides.

Put in sealed bag and submerge in warm (not hot) water for about 1 hour.

Pat very dry (do not rinse).

Put on hot BBQ, turn often.

Cook till desired done-ness, then let rest for a few minutes.

Enjoy

Dutch


----------



## eman (Dec 7, 2010)

Hmmmmmm,

 Seems like everyone does a steak pretty much the same .Season ,Heat , Cut , Eat.

 Here's a lil thing we like to do.

 I allways buy whole boneless rib eyes and cut them myself and usually i leave about a third of the tail end . Take this third and slice it as thin as you can.

Get 1 stick un salted butter and 1/4 cup worcesterchire. Melt the butter in a skillet over low heat ,add the wocestershire.

 I weigh out 1/2 lb of the sliced meat per person. add the meat to the butter mixture and stir to coat the meat.

Remove the meat from the butter and right into a hot skillet w a big splash of   olive oil and 1/4 stick melted butter.

 Season to your taste. I use CBP and a little old bay.

 Fry till done. Serve on a good fresh soft roll w/ some grilled onions and pepperjack cheese.

Dress if you want to but i like the meat ,onions and cheese.

 I guess these would be ,Philly sliders???


----------



## squirrel (Dec 7, 2010)

*Ribeye Salad*

Salad greens, tomatoes, bacon, parmesan cheese, cheddar cheese, and pine nuts with a medium rare ribeye topped with Mad Hunky.


----------



## thebarbequeen (Dec 7, 2010)

Well, this came out really good last night so why not give myself a go at this? 

3 large Grass-fed , lightly aged (about 10 days) 1-1/2 " bone in rib eyes rubbed with

5 garlic cloves minced and mixed with about 2-3 Tbsp, dijon mustard , massage onto steaks and let them rest @ room temp about 15-20 min.

sprinkle with freshly ground pepper, kosher salt, tiny dash of Old Bay cause I love that stuff.

Heat grill to hot, around 500.  cook 5-7 min / per side, took them to 138 - 142 (some variations in size, which is good cause kid & I like 'em bloody and the hubby not so much)

While they are having their 6-10 minute rest period, put some thinly sliced Stilton on top to get just a little melted.  Served with carmelized onions and shrooms sauteed in butter and olive oil with fresh garlic, old bay, salt and pepper.  Served with a 2007 DeLille D2 cabernet, and an Elysian IPA.  We're equal opportunity drinkers.


----------



## noswar (Dec 8, 2010)

Recipe for perfect steaks on a Weber Gas Grill: Season 1 1/2" thick Ribeye, Porterhouse or T-bone liberally with lemon pepper. Remove the grates from your gas grill and place the grates directly on the flavorizer bars. Clean and oil the grates, then place the steak on the grates. After 2 minutes rotate the steaks 1/4 turn. When juices begin to pool on top of the steak flip it and cook until the steak reaches the desired doneness.


----------



## ronbeaux (Dec 8, 2010)

STEAK! My favorite. Especially a good thick ribeye. Nothing fancy, just a little seasoning of EVOO, salt, and pepper(fresh cracked.) Get the cast iron grates hot at 550 degrees and let them hold for at least 30 minutes over a good charcoal bed of coals. Right before you throw them on put in a chunk of hickory wood to make some smoke. Then depending on how thick they are I like the 2-2-2-finish method. If they are over 1" then I like to reverse sear them. These were 2-2-2-finish.

The 2-2-2-finish is just what it sounds like. 2 minutes then rotate 180, the 2 minutes and flip, then 2 minutes and rotate until they feel right. I use my hand texture to tell when they are rare, medium, or well done.


----------



## ronbeaux (Dec 8, 2010)

Prime rib roast. Who could ask for better? I like the reverse sear method. Season with salt and pepper and a little garlic and put it on the grill running at 250 degrees. Cook until the internal is at 100F and then pull and set aside. Raise the gril temp to 500 and replace the prime rib on and sear on all sides until you get to 140.


----------



## bigsmoker (Dec 9, 2010)

I typically dry age either a strip or ribeye every 8-10 weeks.  I have a friend who owns a butcher shop so many times I procure a Prime cut.  Since I am able to identify the packing date of the meat I wet age the meat for a minimum of 4 weeks.  At that time I dry age for another 3 weeks.  I cut nice thick steaks and vacuum seal them individually.  Since the flavor of the beef is so good I have a very simple procedure for cooking.







1.  Fire up my Primo Oval Junior with the firebox divider installed.  Left cooking grate inverted so the coals are only a few inches away.  Natural lump charcoal is the fuel.

2.  Allow the temperature to come to 550f.

3.  Sear the unseasoned steak for about 90 seconds per side, turning half way through to get the nice cross hatch marks.







Move the seared steaks to the opposite side of my Primo.  The steaks now have no direct heat source underneath them.  Lay a small piece of smoking wood(I use Jack Daniels whiskey pieces most times)on the side where the steaks were.  Apply to one side of my steak a simple seasoning of salt, pepper and garlic.  Shut my top and bottom draft vents and wait 3 to 4 minutes... then flip and repeat. 







After the second flip remove from the Primo and rest for about 5 minutes.  Plate and eat!!!







It's just that easy.


----------



## pb22pop (Dec 9, 2010)

One or my favorite steak recipies was given to me by my friend Max Rosen. It is a rolled flank steak.

Ingredients:

flank steak

Olive oil

fresh herbs (rosemary, thyme, sage)

1/4 lb thin sliced prosciutto

roasted red peppers

dried basil

bleu cheese (originally called for parmesan, use what you like)

Partially freeze the flank steak so you can slice it in half to make 2 thin steaks.

Marinate overnight in olive oil, balsamic vinegar and whatever herbs you like.

Lay out the steak and place a layer of proscuitto on it

Lay roasted peppers on 1/3 to 1/2 of steak

sprinkle with basil and a nice amount of bleu cheese

roll tightly into a log. hold in place with toothpicks

grill at  400-450 degrees for about 30-40 minutes until med-rare

slice about 1 1/2 inches

enjoy!


----------



## finney (Dec 9, 2010)

Seasoning is simply salt, fresh ground pepper, garlic powder (maybe a little Tony Chachere's Cajun Seasoning)

[font=Tahoma, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*"REVERSE SEAR*[/font][font=Tahoma, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]" (the FINNEY Method)  http://www.ironpigbbq.com/Reverse-Sear.html[/font]

[font=Tahoma, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1. Thaw meat (if frozen). If meat is refrigerated, remove from fridge when you go out to light grill. [/font]

[font=Tahoma, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2. Pre-heat your grill to 200* and let stabilize. You can go as high as 250*. Higher really, but the lower the better. Also, a lower cooking temp will get you a smaller rise in internal temp from carryover heat.[/font]

[font=Tahoma, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3. Insert meat probe into meat and place on the grill. Go as indirect as you can with your cooker. You want gentle heat. A ceramic cooker is better for that than an oven. (because an oven cycles on and off to keep temps within a range)[/font]

[font=Tahoma, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4. When the internal temp of the meat reaches 5* below your target temp (if cooking at 200-230*) remove steak to a plate and loosely tent with foil. (as much as 10* under your target if cooking at 250*) Leave probe in meat.[/font]

[font=Tahoma, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]5. Open vents on grill and raise temp as high as you feel comfortable. The higher the better to keep a low internal finish temperature. (I know this sounds backwards or reverse even, but trust me)[/font]

[font=Tahoma, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]6. When the internal temp of your meat has dropped 2 - 5* from it's carryover temp high, remove the probe and place meat directly over, and as close to the coals as your cooking rack allows. (on a Primo with a full load of charcoal you should be within a few inches, max) With extremely high heat and close proximity to the coals you should have a good sear in seconds. (remember, at this point you're only searing... the meat is cooked, so don't leave it on there longer than you have to)[/font]

[font=Tahoma, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*If you really want a taste treat, put some crumbled blue cheese on the steak before serving.[/font]


----------



## jjmed33 (Dec 9, 2010)

Lightly rubbed with a chipotle rub and on @ 475, flipped







sliced and plated with a black bean puree


----------



## ak1 (Dec 9, 2010)

I like mine simple.

1.5" thick ribeyes or strip loins. a splash of soy sauce on each side, then sprinkled with Montreal Steak spice.  Cooked over hot coals until medium rare.


----------



## billm75 (Dec 9, 2010)

Chuck Eyes as Rib Eyes

4 Chuck Eye Steaks

1/2 cup Frank's Red Hot Sauce

1 12oz. bottle of Coors Original beer

1 tsp Kosher Salt

1 tsp Garlic Powder

1 tsp Fresh Ground Black Pepper

1 tsp Chipotle Powder

1 Tbsp Worcestershire sauce

Put all ingredients in a 1 gallon zip top baggie and remove as much air as possible.  Shake to combine all ingredients and refrigerate for 5 - 6 hours.  Turn steaks over in bag at least once during marination period.

While this is going on, fire up your charcoal grill with a full chimney of natural lump charcoal.  Get your grill up to 500 degrees+ and add a handful of Hickory Wood chips that have been soaked in water to the charcoal.  Place your steaks on the grill directly over the coals and allow to sear for 3 minutes.  Turn the steaks 1/4 of a turn and cook for another 2 minutes.  Flip the steaks, cook for 2 minutes, turn 1/4 turn and finish for 2 minutes. 

Remove the steaks to your plate and tent loosely with foil for about 15 - 20 minutes before serving.  Drizzle steaks with a splash of lime juice and worcestershire, and serve with your favorite side dishes.  When you cut into these chuck eye steaks, you'll SWEAR you have a hunk of super top notch Ribeye.


----------



## mrrmobile (Dec 13, 2010)

*The Perfect Steak*

1-1/2” Thick cut T-Bone or Porterhouse steaks (any cut will do)

Steak Rub (to taste)

1 Stick Butter

*Steak Rub:*

½ Cup Kosher Salt

½ Cup Ground Black Pepper

½ Cup Granulated Garlic

1 T Cayenne Pepper

¼ Cup Onion Powder

*Wood:*

Mesquite wood chips

Hickory wood chips

*Directions: *

Apply a generous coating of rub to all areas of the steaks.  Wrap tightly in plastic wrap and refrigerate overnight (8-10 hours).
Take equal parts Mesquite and Hickory wood chips and place into bowl and cover with water. (Let soak for minimum of 1 hour).
Take steaks out of refrigerator and let them come to room temperature while preparing your smoker. 
Unwrap the steaks and smoke them at 225°F until internal temperature reaches 100°F.
While steaks are smoking, fire up charcoal grill and preheat to 500°F.
Once internal temperature of 100°F has been reached, transfer the steaks to the hot grill and sear on one side for two minutes.
When you flip your steak, IMMEDIATELY put 2-3 pats of butter on top and close lid to grill.
Sear the second side for two minutes or until desired doneness. 
Remove and place additional pat of butter on top of steak and rest for 2-3 minutes before serving.


----------



## plj (Dec 14, 2010)

Uncle William's marinated steak. Serve with baked spuds, skip the veggies.

This recipe is intended for chuck steaks, but in my generation (and my kids) this is our family secret go-to recipe for venison steaks.

Mix all ingredients and marinate 4 large steaks for 24 hours:
1 cup soy sauce
1/2 cup molasses
1/2 cup Veg oil
2 tsp ginger
1 tsp dry mustard

My customization to this 3 generation family favorite: I add 1 drop of liquid smoke to the marinade - because I havent figured out how to get a light smoky flavor in a medium rare quick-cooked steak!

Broiling is the recommended method, with the marinade juices. My preference is to cook over charcoal, low grate, high heat. Or the weber when necessary. We have occasionally cooked it over a fire (bed of coals) while camping.  We like the outside well done (not quite charred), the inside pink but hot.


----------



## nshaw65 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Deep Fried Ribeye*

If you love deep fried turkey as much as I do you'll love this steak recipe.

Marinate 1" - 1 1/2" steaks with your favorite seasoning. I like Boston Brown Steak Rub.

http://www.bostonbrownsteak.com/index.html

Heat oil in turkey fryer to 325.

Slowly lower steaks in oil.

Cook 4 1/2 min. for med rare.

Let the oil drain and rest for 2 min and serve.

Yum Yum Delicious


----------



## smokey mo (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm not even sure why I want to try this when Squirrel has so many posts on here. My keyboard JUST dried out.   

the Mo trick.

rib eyes thick cut from the local butcher warmed on the counter 30 min, coat with fresh cracked pepper and a slat mix from Spain (Med sea salt and red pepper flakes) light coat EVOO.

get the grill as hot as I can 650-700 is a good start. Sear on both sides 4 minutes then after last turn I put 1/3  a stick of butter on each steak leave on grill a way from direct heat.for 1.5 minutes pull and let rest.

Then enjoy the best steak ever with nice baked potato and lightly steamed asparagus...ahh.

sorry no pics


----------



## smokey mo (Dec 15, 2010)

Alright Squirrel I am going to try to keep up...

The ever favorite west coast TRI TIP!

Coat Roast with dry rub wrap and let set in fridge overnight. Remove and let warm on the counter.  Prep smoker with hickory and maple.  Smoke roast until internal 90-100* then move to grill the sear until 130*

Pull and let rest 15min. slice across the grain and serve on fresh crusty bread or hoagie bun with peperoncinis and BBQ sauce (Mrs. Mo).

again no pics sorry


----------



## conundrum54 (Dec 17, 2010)

Grilled Steak w/ Vegies

2 (16-ounce) beef porterhouse steaks, cut 1-inch thick
2 cloves garlic, finely minced, divided use
1 1/2 teaspoons dried basil leaves, divided use
1/2 teaspoon coarse ground black pepper
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 large zucchini, cut into 2 x 1/2-inch pieces
1 small onion, cut into thin wedges
1 1/4 cups sliced fresh mushrooms
1/4 teaspoon salt
6 cherry tomatoes, cut in half

1. Season beef Porterhouse steaks with 1 clove of the garlic, 3/4 teaspoon of the basil and the pepper. Place steaks on grid over medium coals. Grill to desired doneness, turning once. 
2. After turning steaks, heat oil in large heavy skillet on grill over coals. Add remaining clove garlic, zucchini and onion; cook and stir 4 to 5 minutes. Add mushrooms, salt and remaining basil; continue cooking 2 minutes, stirring frequently. Add tomatoes; heat thoroughly.
3. Serve steak with vegetables spooned over top or alongside


----------



## thebarbequeen (Dec 17, 2010)

Well, I don't really want to be redundant, but...ok. plus, I'd really like one of these drybag systems!  As others have said, a good steak needs little or nothing more than cracked black pepper, garlic and sea salt.  These lightly aged  (about 10 days) new yorks from my butcher sat in those for a few hours, then came up to room temp.  








What sets these apart is the special ingredient - getting to cook them with your kids.  These were done in the broiler, about 5" from heat, total of about 7 min. to 135-138.







teen-age boy. 'nuff said. the blonder ones are ours. 







Their menu - steak, sauteed mushrooms and garlic, garlic mashed potatoes. No sliced shots, teenagers eat fast.


----------



## rrpil (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm not stuffing the ballot box since I already have disqualified myself from the drawing, but I wanted to whet your appetite for the tpye of results you can get at home with the DrybagSteak products. This Saturday night will be a feast of beef with this 1 poind 10.5 oz prime rib from a sub-primal I had aged this summer for 45 days. Since my wife and I are big beef eaters I doubt there will be any leftover! I do plan to post follow up pictures come Sunday.

BTW please stop over and check our forum - we don't bite - we just mellow with age!

 http://www.drybagsteak.com/forum


----------



## smokey mo (Dec 18, 2010)

RRPIL said:


> I'm not stuffing the ballot box since I already have disqualified myself from the drawing, but I wanted to whet your appetite for the tpye of results you can get at home with the DrybagSteak products. This Saturday night will be a feast of beef with this 1 poind 10.5 oz prime rib from a sub-primal I had aged this summer for 45 days. Since my wife and I are big beef eaters I doubt there will be any leftover! I do plan to post follow up pictures come Sunday.
> 
> BTW please stop over and check our forum - we don't bite - we just mellow with age!
> 
> http://www.drybagsteak.com/forum


With a tear in my eye and a rumble in my tummy I have to say it is sick and wrong to toy with the emotions of your friends....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I can't wait to taste that picture with my eyes on Sunday...


----------



## sloweredcivic (Dec 18, 2010)

When we do rib-eye's they are pretty simple but AMAZING!!!

The night before I season the steaks liberally with spicecraft prime rib and burger seasoning.

Then I mince a clove of garlic and spread it on the bottom of some tupperware set the steak on the garlic, mince another piece spread it over the steak, stack the next steak on there, and repeat till the last steak in the pile.

I let them sit over night in the fridge, the next day I take them out about an hour before dinner to let them acclimate to room temp.

I start the Traeger and set it to high, about 450.

Then place them on the Traeger for about 20 minutes only turning once,

I let them rest for about 10 min and voila you have a delicous steak with a slight smokey flavor, that has a slight char we like from grilling and tastes like prime rib!!!


----------



## ondagawood (Dec 18, 2010)

I'll use this preparation (marinating) for mostly all the steaks I grill. I don't measure, don't have to

if your a good cook !  (yes I am good)

  Must use a glass dish

Enough balsamic vinegar to cover bottom of dish

Maybe 2 tblsp red wine vinegar

4-6 turns on the pepper mill

1-2 tblsp EVOO

A pinch of crushed rosemary

One quick shake of fine sea salt

Oregano - two shakes

Some merlot wine or chianti 1/4 cup or so

Two short shakes of garlic powder

  Stab meat a few times with a fork (optional) some times I do, some not.

Let it rest in fridge for an hour or two, flip it once so each side gets a bath.

Get it out of the fridge about 30-40 minutes before you hit it on the grill.

 Cook and enjoy !

Scott


----------



## rrpil (Dec 19, 2010)

I hot tubbed this chunk for 70 minutes and then hit it with kosher salt plus a dry mustard based home made rub that we love on prime rib.


After about 30 minutes on a 330° fire indirect it hit 127° internal, so I removed, left my fire go ballistic and returned the meat to a brief 15/15/15/15 tickle in the flames.


I let it sit for 10 minutes and then sliced it open to reveal these perfect medium rare halves.



This was a delightful prime rib meal - fork tender and so tasty. Even the rub merged with the seared outer aged rind was so wonderful! By and far 45 days is my minimum aging benchmark!  

Quote:


RRPIL said:


> I'm not stuffing the ballot box since I already have disqualified myself from the drawing, but I wanted to whet your appetite for the tpye of results you can get at home with the DrybagSteak products. This Saturday night will be a feast of beef with this 1 poind 10.5 oz prime rib from a sub-primal I had aged this summer for 45 days. Since my wife and I are big beef eaters I doubt there will be any leftover! I do plan to post follow up pictures come Sunday.
> 
> BTW please stop over and check our forum - we don't bite - we just mellow with age!
> 
> http://www.drybagsteak.com/forum


----------



## fredr500 (Dec 19, 2010)

Quick and easy. Preheat grill as hot as you can. Take the best steaks you can afford, about one inch thick. Cover both sides with Salt Lick Rub, sit for 10 minutes, then grill about 3 minutes/side. 

Fred


----------



## monock (Dec 19, 2010)

Ingredients:

1 - NY Strip Steak

1 Tablespoon Olive oil

In a small bowl combine:

1 tsp Salt

1 tsp Black pepper

1 tsp Garlic powder

1/2 tsp Dill seed

1/4 tsp cayenne pepper

Coat steak with oil and then sprinkle with spice combination.

Grill to desired doneness.


----------



## ukmatt (Dec 20, 2010)

*Bacon-Wrapped Umami Filets*

I love the tenderness of a filet but it sometimes falls short on flavor.  This recipe bumps up the flavor with a very savory paste that is rubbed on prior to cooking.  Although the ingredients sound odd, I promise you don't get any fishyness in the end product - just plenty of good savory flavor.

*Ingredients*

2 filets at least 1 1/4 inches thick
2 Slices of good quality thick Bacon
1 Tablespoon Soy Sauce
1/2 Tablespoon Asian Fish Sauce
1 Teaspoon Anchovy Paste
1 Teaspoon Mustard
Fresh Ground Black Pepper
*Method*

1.  Get the grill going - I aim for 450F for the first step.  (I use a Big Green Egg)

2.  Make a thin paste from the soy, fish sauce, anchovy paste, mustard and black pepper.  An hour before you want to grill them, pull the steaks from the fridge and coat both sides with the paste and allow to come to room temperature for an hour.

3.  30 minutes before you grill the steaks, grill the bacon turning frequently until it is about half way cooked.  Remove, allow to cool.  Bring the grill up to 500F.

4.  Wrap one slice of bacon around each steak and secure with a toothpick or mini skewer.

5.  Grill the steaks for 4 minutes per side turning 90 degrees after 2 minutes.

6.  After grilling, remove to a board and rest for at least 10 minutes.  Serve.

What you should get is a really savory component to the mild beef flavor and of course some nicely cooked bacon!

UKMatt


----------



## ukmatt (Dec 20, 2010)

*Coffee Rubbed New York Strip*

*Ingredients*

2 1 inch thick New York Strip Steaks
1 Tablespoon Fresh Coarse Ground Black Pepper
1 Tablespoon Very Finely Ground Dark Roasted Coffee
1 Teaspoon Garlic Powder
1 Teaspoon Mustard Powder
1 Teaspoon Onion Powder 
1 Pinch Cayenne Pepper
1 Tablespoon Worcestershire Sauce
1 Tablespoon Kosher Salt
*Method*

1.  Mix all dry ingredients except the Salt to form a dry rub

2.  Rub the steaks liberally with Worcestershire Sauce and sprinkle with plenty of the dry rub

3.  An hour before cooking, remove steaks from fridge and bring to room temperature

4.  Pre-heat grill to 500F

5.  Just before cooking, sprinkle with kosher salt all over

6.  Grill 90 seconds, turn 90 degrees (for cross hatch grill marks) and grill for another 90 seconds.  Turn steaks over and repeat for the other side

7.  Remove from grill, rest for at least 10 minutes

I serve these with oven baked potato fries and horseradish sour cream.

UKMatt


----------



## meowey (Dec 20, 2010)

Meowey’s Steak Au Poivre

Ingredients:

4                      4-6 oz. Pieces of Steak (Club. Fillet, Rib, etc.)

4 TBL              Grand Marnier

1 TBL              Olive Oil

4 TBL              Butter

2 T                   Coarsely Ground Black Pepper

1.Tsp               Salt

½ C                 Heavy Cream

Directions:

1.         Coat all side of the meat with ground pepper

2.         Heat butter and oil in a skillet until butter foams out over medium-high heat

3.         Cook steaks for about 4 minutes per side for rare (5 for medium, 6 for well done)

4.         Lower heat to medium and remove steaks

5.            Carefully add the Grand Marnier to the pan, stir for 15-20 seconds

6.         Light the pan and shake until flames die down

7.            Gradually stir in the cream, add the salt, and simmer for 1-2 minutes

8.         Pour over steaks


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 22, 2010)

I am very impressed with the look of some of these recipes.. keep them coming!!


----------



## acy2002 (Dec 22, 2010)

I like to keep it simple with steak. I use salt and pepper and maybe a bbq rub if I'm in the mood. I like to use my cast iron skillet on my grill with a little olive oil heated up in it. Then I throw the steak onto the skillet for 30 seconds to a minute per side depending on the thickness of the steak. This seals in the flavor and moisture. Then I transfer it to the grill over direct heat, turning twice for a total of 12 - 15 minutes, again depending on size. Sometimes I marinate it beforehand, but this technique has proven successful every time I use it.


----------



## tank (Dec 22, 2010)

My favorite steak is to head to a local butcher who sells Delmonico steaks.  I buy several at a pound a piece.  I fire up my charcoal grill with some blue kingston in a chimney.  I get this going for 20 min or so.  Add to my grill and let go for 10 minutes or so.  While this is going on I prep the steaks by adding some pepper and garlic salt.  Simple but good.  Once the grill is heated up I add the steaks.  About 5 minutes on one side.  Flip and another 5 minutes.  I pull and let rest for 15 minutes.  Then time to eat a nice medium rare steak.


----------



## digitaldiva13 (Dec 22, 2010)

Allow roast to come to room temperature. Carve away ribs for easier slicing and tie meat back on to bones.  3-4 hours before serving, pre-heat oven to 375°. Place roast fat-side up in a shallow roasting pan, coat with Lawry's Seasoned Salt and Garlic Salt. Roast for exactly 45 minutes. Do not add water, do not cover, do not baste. Turn oven off and allow roast to stand in oven. DO NOT OPEN THE OVEN DOOR. One hour before serving turn oven on to 375°. Roast for another 45 minutes.  Let stand for 15 minute before carving into steaks. Recently, I cooked a 10 pound roast, but I've made a 5 pound roast using the same instructions.


----------



## ukmatt (Dec 23, 2010)

*Garlic Confit Tri Tip Roast*

*Ingredients*

1 large Tri-tip Roast
2 Heads of Garlic broken into unpeeled individual cloves
1 Teaspoon Fresh Thyme Leaves
2 Tablespoons Olive Oil
2 cups of beef stock
1 Tablespoon of Cornstarch mixed into a slurry with 2 Tablespoons of Water
*Method*

Make garlic confit by tossing garlic, thyme, oil and some kosher salt in an oven safe dish.  Cover tightly with foil and bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes (stirring a couple of times) or until garlic is roasted.  Set aside to cool.  Squeeze garlic from skins and mix with a little of the oil from the dish.

Bring roast up to room temperature (pull out of fridge an hour or so before cooking)

Setup  grill for indirect cooking at 350 degrees.

Coat the roast liberally with some of the confit garlic paste.

Grill indirect until beef is to the temperature you like (I like Medium Rare).  If you have the option, finish the roast on the direct grill for a few minutes to sear it a little.

Rest the beef on a board with a channel or rim to catch juices.

While the beef rests, heat the stock, stir in a couple of tablespoons of the garlic paste.  When simmering, stir in enough cornstarch slurry to thicken to a gravy.  Pour in any accumulated juices from the meat and season to taste with salt and pepper.

Slice the meat and drizzle with gravy.

You can also make a roast garlic horseradish sauce with sourcream, fresh grated horseradish and some of the garlic confit paste.

Enjoy!

UKMatt


----------



## chappy (Dec 24, 2010)

Here is what I think is the best way for me to grill my steaks.  I use the "hot tub" method also, which allows the meat to warm up in the center of the cut before you throw it on the fire.  My favorite is using 28 day dry aged ribeye using the dry bag.  I will take the trimmings of the aged subprimal and render them down over medium heat with some butter and worcestershire sauce and your favorite spices or rub...I use Dizzy Pig's Raising the Steaks.  Grill your steak to medium rare...on your ceramic cooker preferably and baste with the liquid gold you just made from your aged trimmings...mmm...its good.


----------



## noswar (Dec 26, 2010)

*Ingredients*

One 1 ½’ thick Porterhouse Steak
1 teaspoon Olive or Canola oil
2 tablespoons Lemon Pepper seasoning, or other steak seasoning of your choice
*Directions*

Place steak on a plate and coat lightly with oil.  Sprinkle steak with seasoning and gently rub into steak. Cover lightly with plastic wrap or foil and let stand for 20 minutes. 
Preheat a grill for high heat. When the grill is hot, lightly oil the grate. 
Uncover steaks and place on the hottest part on your propane or charcoal grill. I grill on a Weber Genesis and place one set of grates directly onto the Flavorizer Bars.
After a minute give the steaks a quarter turn for perfect grill marks.  Grill a total of 2 to 4 minutes per side, or to your desired degree of doneness, turning only once. 
Let stand for five minutes before serving.


----------



## ron_l (Dec 27, 2010)

I've been heavily salting my steaks prior to cooking for a few months now.  It works best with a thick steak, and imparts a nice flavor throughout the meat.

I take the steak out of the fridge 60 - 75 minutes (depending on the thickness) before cooking and coat each side with some granulated onion, granulated garlic and with a Heavy coat of Kosher salt. I use about a tablespoon of salt per side for a typical New York strip. Then I let the steak rest on the counter for 45 - 60 minutes.  As you look at it you will see the salt draw moisture out of the steak and then the meat tries to equalize the moisture level and pulls the moisture and flavor back into the meat. After the 45 - 60 minutes I rinse off the salt, dry thoroughly and let the steak sit for another 15 minutes.  Immediately before cooking I give it a coat of freshly ground pepper.

For cooking, I prefer to sear over a very hot fire for a couple of minutes per side and then finish indirect until the desired degree of done (for me, that's medium rare).


----------



## ron_l (Dec 27, 2010)

Another favorite around here is a rib roast.  I prefer bone-in, but have cooked boneless as well. I did this one last week...







 I gave the roast a nice rub down with olive oil and then a coat of granulated onion, granulated garlic, kosher salt and fresh ground black pepper and put it on a rack in a roasting pan.  In the pan I had some beef stock, water, carrots, thyme, garlic and whatever seasonings that fell into the pan as i seasoned the roast.







I let it rest on the counter for an hour while I got my FEC-100 pellet smoker out of the garage and up to temp.  Then the roast went in at 240 until it hit 115 internal (about 3 hours) and then I kicked the temp to 350 until the internal temp was 125.







I let it rest for 20 minutes while we put together an Israeli Couscous salad that I "reverse engineered" after having it at the White Chocolate Grill restaurant.













The prime rib was excellent.  Very flavorful and tender.  The couscous also came out very good. It is darn close to the restaurant version, but is still a work in progress.  It has radishes, chopped red bell pepper, basil, golden raisins and chopped pistachio nuts and a dressing made with mayo, vinegar, sugar and curry.


----------



## chris becker (Dec 28, 2010)

*Chris's Easy Garlic Infused Porterhouse*

*1 Porterhouse*

*4 cloves of Garlic *

*3-5 tablespoons good Cabernet*

*injector*

*I mince the garlic very fine, add the Cabernet to it and let sit for 3-4 hours. *

*I take a 6" meat thermometer and insert the end about 3 inches in the side and move around to make a little cave in the meat. I do this in about 4-6 places without running into another cave. I suck up the garlic and cab mixture into the injector and fill each cave. It will ooze out a bit from the wholes when full. I let it sit about 4-8 hour before I throw it on my pellet grill set to 400  I turn it the first time at 3 minutes and then leave it for another 3 then let sit each side for about 10 minutes and pull off. Rare to medium rare depending on outside temp.*

*Salt and pepper to taste AFTER it comes off. *

*This is one awesome tasting chunk.*


----------



## calebstringer (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow you guys are making me huuuuunnnnnnnngggggggrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyy!

I have two short and simple recipes...

Wet Marinade Chuck Eye

16oz Soy Sauce

16oz Italian Dressing

1/2 cup brown sugar

Mix thoroughly in a ziploc freezer bag.  Place The chuck eye's in the bag, and back in the fridge.  make sure the bag is turned a minimum of one time, with at least 12 hr soak time.

Fire the grill up, get it as hot as you can ~500-600*.

Quick 1-2 min sear on both sides, followed by about 8-10 cook at 300 degrees.

Pull off, allow to rest 5 minutes, and dig in.

BTW, the leftovers (if there is such a thing) taste awesome as cold steak sandwiches for lunch the next day.

Grilled Ribeye (best steak ever!)

Get ya an 18-22 oz, fresh cut, 1 1/2" thick ribeye.

Grind fresh sea salt on both sides

Toss a light sprinkle of montreal steak seasoning on both sides

Quck 3 minute sear of both sides @ 500*

Turn heat down, or move to cooler side of grill, cook for another 10 minutes, turning once, at 325.

Remove, allow to rest, drizzle a little melted butter on top, and enjoy WITHOUT STEAK SAUCE (ribeye makes its own au-jus!) and a wonderful bottle of red wine.  A Coppolla Zinfindel goes great!


----------



## tonydoyle (Dec 31, 2010)

My favorite steak recipe is actually one handed down to me by my father.  It's not that the ingredients are all that secretive, but it's the method that does the trick.

*Tony's A1 Steak Recipe*

*3 - 4 Ribeyes *(I always use Lipon ribeyes from Sam's Club, they are perfect)

*1 large bottle of A1 Steak Sauce*

*Garlic salt*

*REAL Butter (1 stick)*

*Olive Oil*

*Aluminum foil (I love Renold's Wrap for the grill)*

*An hour prior to grilling your steaks, take them out of the fridge, to let them rest.  Lay them out individually on a baking dish, sprinkle with garlic salt.  This will be to taste, but the thicker your steak, the more garlic salt I use. Then, cover them with a light layer of Olive Oil and let rest.*

*In a heavy sauce pan, slowly melt 1 stick butter and sprinkle in some garlic salt to taste. Stir as needed. I have used real minced garlic instead and have had good results as well.  *

*After butter is completely melted, add one large bottle of A1 steak sauce.  Bring mixture to a boil, then reduce back to simmer. Let mixture simmer for about 10-15 minutes, being careful to stir as needed.   Remove from heat source. Be careful, this sauce can scorch, which will ruin your results.*

*Place steaks on a hot grill lined with aluminum foil and sear each side as you normally would.  After searing, apply the sauce to steaks.  Cooking time will vary, depending on desire of meat doneness.  Allow enough time for sauce to thicken on steaks when you apply.  I usually add the sauce right after searing.*

*Remove your steaks from the grill and allow them to rest for 5 minutes before serving.*

*Increase grill temp and with a spatula, allow heat to reduce the sauce that remains on the aluminum foil.  Remember to stir gently and not pierce the aluminum.*

*After sauce thickens, remove and serve as a side for dipping.  ENJOY!*

*If you have further questions, feel free to contact me.  I'll help as I can.  Tony 859-801-4087*


----------



## somers (Dec 31, 2010)

My recipe is more of a method then a recipe.  I take a clove or 2 of garlic along with some kosher salt.  Using the flat end of a chef's knife I make a paste.  I then mix the paste with some extra virgin olive oil and some pepper.   Every once in a while I also mix in some fresh orange zest and juice.  The object is to create a paste to rub in the meat exterior.  Let the meat sit at room temp for an hour then grill to desired doneness.  Quantities depend in quantity of meat and personal preference.  For a good size NY strip (14-16oz) I'll use a little less than 1/2 teaspoon salt, 1 medium clove of garlic, a few good grinds of pepper, and enough olive oil to make a paste.    Real simple, and real good.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your participation in this contest.. I will let you know just as soon as I find out more information on the 5 winners.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 3, 2011)

Jeff thank you and Drybag Steak for another great contest


----------



## ukmatt (Jan 10, 2011)

Any news on who won the starter kits? 

Thanks for the contest!

UKMatt


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 10, 2011)

I am still waiting on the final results.. I expect to get those any time now. 5 members are gonna be feeling lucky soon


----------



## ukmatt (Jan 11, 2011)

TulsaJeff said:


> I am still waiting on the final results.. I expect to get those any time now. 5 members are gonna be feeling lucky soon


Woohoo 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for the update!

UKMatt


----------

